# HPA Motorsports Liquid Cooled 20th Anniversary Edition Turbo Kit



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*3.2 24v VR6 Applications - VW R32, Audi TT, Audi A3*


Our *20th Edition Turbo Kit* is a culmination of all our technical experiences, from a *decade of tuning the narrow angled VR6*, and offers a stop and go daily commuter that will transform every driving experience into an absolute thrill ride with no compromises.

More than just a turbo “kit”, the *20th Edition Single Turbo System* is engineered to exact specifications for each application and includes absolutely everything needed for your technician to install.


*Hardware*


• Our *Integrated Liquid Cooled Cast Intake Manifold* is an all-in-one design-specific solution that takes the workload off the turbo, *lowering EGT’s* and *affording more ignition* in the software maps yielding best in market throttle response and performance. In daily stop-and-go, no other after cooling solution is as effective as the *air-to-water* in generating a cool and steady intake temp. 










• HPA *Velocity-Tuned Exhaust Manifolds* are cast from the highest quality materials. Our manifolds retain the critical orientation and placement of the *engine’s oxygen sensors* to ensure *correct fuel calibrations* and *DSG-to-engine communications*. Our exhaust manifolds will deliver instant throttle response while insulating and dispersing generated heat. 










• Our kits also include *custom compressor housings* with *integrated recirculation valves*, and *custom exhaust housings* with *integrated wastegates*, which optimize turbine spool up during tip in throttle and maximize exhaust flow. 

• *Custom stainless heat shields* direct the flow of heat down the firewall into the safe suction zone reducing under-hood air temps and ensuring peripheral hardware is not subject to heat stress. 

• *Performance engine software* ensures OEM-like daily drivability is retained, while adaptive calibrations adjust ignition and fuel maps for ambient temperature, octane, and load changes.
















*Output*

*390+ HP Crank
390+ Ft/Lbs. TQ
1.1Bar / 92 US Octane
OEM Exhaust*














An _a-la-carte_ *upgrade* is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP and 500+ ft lbs/TQ (Crank)*. 

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores 
• Inline Fuel pump 
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings 
• Large MAF 
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors 
• Performance ECU upgrade 














_*For maximum HP configurations*, specific applications may require parallel fuel systems, custom 88mm exhaust, or Stage 3+ DSG clutches/software._


*Reviews*

*Mk5 R32 Turbo Kit Review*

*Mk4 R32 Turbo Kit Review*


*Build Threads*

Mk4 R32

*Vortex ID: .:R Wagon*

Mk5 R32

*Vortex ID: [email protected]*

TT (Mk2)

*Vortex ID: Sentari*


*Pricing*

Mk4 based kit – *Starting from US$9999.00*

_Applications: Mk4 VW R32, Mk1 Audi TT_

Mk5 based kit – *Starting from US$10999.00*

_Applications: Mk5 VW R32, Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_



*Interested in having the professionals at HPA install your kit?*

Contact us to schedule an installation appointment and transport rates to our shop facility.


*Installing the kit yourself or at your trusted local tuning shop?*

Competitive shipping rates are available in the US and Canada. International freight quotes also available upon request.


Feel free to contact HPA at *604.598.8520* or at *[email protected]*  with any questions regarding our forced induction offerings. Detailed quotes for your specific application are available upon request.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It blows my mind that you guys don't make anything for the majority of the TT market (1.8t). Your stuff seems pretty cool, but I doubt I'll ever see any of it in person. I think I know... 2(?) V6 owners.. You guys really need to make an offering for the 1.8T. Watching you guys advertise cool parts for 1% of the TT crowd is frustrating.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> It blows my mind that you guys don't make anything for the majority of the TT market (1.8t). Your stuff seems pretty cool, but I doubt I'll ever see any of it in person. I think I know... 2(?) V6 owners.. You guys really need to make an offering for the 1.8T. Watching you guys advertise cool parts for 1% of the TT crowd is frustrating.


x2
nuff said


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> x2
> nuff said


 X 3


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

X 4


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> It blows my mind that you guys don't make anything for the majority of the TT market (1.8t).


We appreciate the feedback. As the 1.8T (and 3.2 VR6 for that matter) are no longer in production, we are always looking ahead to development in other engines/platforms.

Our launch in 2012 into the 2.0T market has expanded our customer potential significantly. :thumbup:

We will see what the future holds...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the feedback. As the 1.8T (and 3.2 VR6 for that matter) are no longer in production, we are always looking ahead to development in other engines/platforms.
> 
> Our launch in 2012 into the 2.0T market has expanded our customer potential significantly. :thumbup:
> 
> We will see what the future holds...


How about you guys share the wealth and build one of those kick ass intake manifolds for the 1.8?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the feedback. As the 1.8T (and 3.2 VR6 for that matter) are no longer in production, we are always looking ahead to development in other engines/platforms.
> 
> Our launch in 2012 into the 2.0T market has expanded our customer potential significantly. :thumbup:
> 
> We will see what the future holds...


Your not looking to expand your customers more? there is significant anount of 1.8t drivers. TTs, GTIs, Jettas... :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Your not looking to expand your customers more? there is significant anount of 1.8t drivers. TTs, GTIs, Jettas... :facepalm:


Exactly..:sly: NOBODY makes a "liquid cooled" intake mani for the 1.8T. That thing would be a HUGE seller (if it were done correctly). I really don't see the logic behind avoiding the majority of the market. TBH it's kind of insulting. This is the second time you guys have posted a similar thread, and gotten the same response:facepalm: 

I like what I see. Let's see what you guys can do with tthe most common motor VW/Audi has on the road.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Exactly..:sly: NOBODY makes a "liquid cooled" intake mani for the 1.8T. That thing would be a HUGE seller (if it were done correctly).


Thats all that had to be said.
And i bet HPA can do it better than correcty :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the feedback. As the 1.8T (and 3.2 VR6 for that matter) are no longer in production, we are always looking ahead to development in other engines/platforms.
> 
> Our launch in 2012 into the 2.0T market has expanded our customer potential significantly. :thumbup:
> 
> We will see what the future holds...


Since the only 2.0Ts are stroker 1.8s, since the 3.2 is a tiny part of our car's numbers, and since you are basically saying that you only want to make money off new stuff, stop wasting your time posting in this forum. I'll talk to Arnold, Issam, Pete, or Doug about 1.8T parts (or 3.2 stuff), since they are all still advancing and innovating for our "dead" engines. Thanks for playing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Since the only 2.0Ts are stroker 1.8s, since the 3.2 is a tiny part of our car's numbers, and since you are basically saying that you only want to make money off new stuff, stop wasting your time posting in this forum. I'll talk to Arnold, Issam, Pete, or Doug about 1.8T parts (or 3.2 stuff), since they are all still advancing and innovating for our "dead" engines. Thanks for playing


Thanks for the bump. 

I'm glad you know a bunch of people on a first name basis, they should be able to help you with well established 1.8T products. 

We have built a few VR Gen 1 TT's, one of them is probably our most famous build.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the bump.
> I'm glad you know a bunch of people on a first name basis, they should be able to help you with well established 1.8T products.


Wow, sounds a little butt hurt. I guess HPA gets added to the list of people I won't do business with.
So much for developing business relationships hu? :facepalm:

You guys get an F for missing the point. And a D- for your dickery towards the 1.8 scene.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wow, sounds a little butt hurt. I guess HPA gets added to the list of people I won't do business with.
> So much for developing business relationships hu? :facepalm:
> 
> You guys get an F for missing the point. And a D- for your dickery towards the 1.8 scene.


Wasn't trying to insult, however as this product does not apply to you, why not start a thread titled " HPA Please make some stuff for 1.8T's " 

Currently we have quite a few things to help you out.

Haldex Competition controller. 









Motor Mount. 









Side Mount intercooler Upgrades:









And of course a full line of Suspension products. 

This thread was to showcase our Turbo kit, which just because its not for your TT does not mean its not applicable to someone looking for one.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Since the only 2.0Ts are stroker 1.8s, since the 3.2 is a tiny part of our car's numbers, and since you are basically saying that you only want to make money off new stuff, stop wasting your time posting in this forum. I'll talk to Arnold, Issam, Pete, or Doug about 1.8T parts (or 3.2 stuff), since they are all still advancing and innovating for our "dead" engines. Thanks for playing


Really man... 2.0T is a stroked 1.8T ? Please check your facts!

Yes HPA is right- our 1.8T platform is dead to a large company. They are not about to dump tons of money into design and testing a product for a motor that is over 14 years old & no longer produced. On top of that most parts VW & TT people are buying are ebay parts and a lot of the time they work at a fraction of the cost. Look at half the threads on this forum - they say "what is the cheapest way to do this?".

You're naming single man operations (FrankenTurbo Doug, PagParts Arnold, Issam) with the exception being IE who is filling the gaps of where the 1.8T community never made it to. Billet accessories, cams, and other minor accessories. Doug filled a gap as well in the turbo market by developing a decent & balanced (lag vs. power) bolt on upgrade. I don't know of any innovations that Arnold and Issam have done. The last 1.8T item Issam did was the Throttle body comparison program in like 2010... to my knowledge.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oled-intake-manifold!&p=78698065#post78698065


Done..


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

@[email protected] : I did purchase Haldex Competition controller. and TBH its the @nd best thing after ECU REmap .....:thumbup:

come on modify this piece-of-art water cooled manifold of urs to our dear 1.8T


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wasn't trying to insult, however as this product does not apply to you, why not start a thread titled " HPA Please make some stuff for 1.8T's "
> 
> Currently we have* quite a few *things to help you out.
> 
> ...


Quite a few? did you mean to say few?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> Really man... 2.0T is a stroked 1.8T ? Please check your facts!
> 
> *FSI crank + 83mm bore equals 2008cc, I wasn't talking about the DI motors, I was being sarcastic*
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a jerk, just pointing out that HPA is missing a big market by pretending it doesn't matter...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, just pointing out that HPA is missing a big market by pretending it doesn't matter...


Not a jerk at all!

I'm just looking at this from the companies perspective. I don't believe it's a wise business choice for a large company to invest R&D money/time in a market that is only decreasing- enthusiasts for the 1.8T have reached their peak and are now declining as people sell cars, blow them up or otherwise. 2.0T/2.5TT RS is just beginning- new cars will be sold & new enthusiasts will eventually acquire them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm just looking at this from the companies perspective. I don't believe it's a wise business choice for a large company to invest R&D money/time in a market that is only decreasing- enthusiasts for the 1.8T have reached their peak and are now declining as people sell cars, blow them up or otherwise. 2.0T/2.5TT RS is just beginning- new cars will be sold & new enthusiasts will eventually acquire them.


well said :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Darryl,
Sorry for the thread interjection.


DougLoBue said:


> I don't know of any innovations that Arnold and Issam have done. The last 1.8T item Issam did was the Throttle body comparison program in like 2010... to my knowledge.


Not sure what you define as innovative but using your logic then no one in this industry *IS*. Every vendor in this scene that produces a "billet part" has directly or indirectly copied it from another "single man" operation (by the way I cant speak for Doug or Arnold but INA isn't a single man operation and has not been one for some time) and marketed the piss out of it. Not everything we (INA) do reaches the forums but feel free to spend some time on the facebook page Doug. 
http://www.facebook.com/INAEngineering/photos?ref=ts

INA dry sump kits (1 product in particular) can be found on race winning cars around the globe....that to me speaks volumes.


warranty225cpe said:


> Exactly..:sly: NOBODY makes a "liquid cooled" intake mani for the 1.8T. That thing would be a HUGE seller (if it were done correctly).


You need to make at minimum 150 castings to "break even" if you have to price it under $800 USD. It would be a business decision that would be purely based on lust and not logic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Affordable shipping options on all turbo kits...e-mail or IM for a quote to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> just listen to Sentari's exhaust note. so addicting


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Arizman3 said:


> ...Just saw an R at HPA last week that had just been dropped off for a 20th install. Popular kit, good choice...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> The Nur Technik built HPA 3.2T FT-500 sound...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 Liquid Cooled Turbo Kit just installed at HPA...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Yet another R32 500 hp kit complete, this time full meal deal with brakes, suspension Haldex.

This thing is a BEAST. 

I wasn't able to capture our last big exhaust, so here it is, sounds great, looks great and best of all performs great!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

You call them brakes? Nice wheels though..  Ha... Me next please!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another turbo kit build completed a couple of weeks back...Mk2 TT Roadster with the works!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As part of our ongoing *Holiday Promotion*:

*12.19.2012 Daily Deal*










E-mail HPA directly if interested :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As you may recall, in 2011, we planned to integrate the new Borg Warner Single Scroll EFR 76/70 into our 20th Anniversary single turbo package but supply issues from the manufacturer prevented this turbocharger from ever making it to market. 

After meeting with the engineers from Borg Warner at SEMA, we learned that this turbo is finally hitting the street and late in 2012, we received our first delivery! 

The main reason for the shift in turbo manufacturers is the advantages in Borg Warner's Gamma-Ti turbine wheels and dual ceramic ball bearing design. This new turbine rotor has extremely low inertia; requiring less time for the turbo to spool up. Combining the EFR's breakthrough in turbo responsiveness with HPA's proven integrated air to water intake manifold will generate the most durable, responsive and expandable turbo kit yet. 

This new hardware will be at the heart of our 2013 single turbo production...










*E-mail*, *call*, or *IM* HPA for more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_An a-la-carte upgrade is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP* and *500+ ft lbs/TQ* (Crank)._

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores
• Inline Fuel pump
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings
• Large MAF
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors
• Performance ECU upgrade 

*IM* or *e-mail HPA* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Engine / Performance Mods*
> HPA 20th Turbo Kit
> HPA Race Grade Rod Bearings
> HPA Modified Camshafts
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RapidR said:


> Nice. This really makes me want to sell my MK6 R for an MK4 R...


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1990 Corrado converted to Single Turbo MK5 BUB 3.2VR with Haldex 4-motion.

This will be our first custom EFR equipped VR6 to leave the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the feedback. As the 1.8T (and 3.2 VR6 for that matter) are no longer in production, we are always looking ahead to development in other engines/platforms.
> 
> Our launch in 2012 into the 2.0T market has expanded our customer potential significantly. :thumbup:
> 
> We will see what the future holds...


Didn't I just read somewhere that the 1.8 will be coming back into production for the model 2014 or 2015 year?

If you did make such a kit, after seeing Brad's car in person (still at your shop, months later?), I would gladly replace my APR Stage 3+ with your kit using the new BorgWarner turbo.

One other concern I have, however, is the weight distribution: I assume that the water pump, intercooler, water lines, etc. all add good deal of weight up front. Might it be possible to relocate the pump and air-to-water radiator to the rear somewhere? 

Also, there's a new technology out that's not quite ready for the consumer market, because of cost: copper nanoparticle fluid. If you can replace the water with a lighter oil-based material with copper nano-particles, you can save weight and also use much less fluid because of its superior conductive capabilities, and you would be first to market with the concept (of course, I get a piece of the intellectual property pie for posting the idea here).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

esoxlucios said:


> Didn't I just read somewhere that the 1.8 will be coming back into production for the model 2014 or 2015 year?


Very interesting. If the 1.8T comes back, that would def. justify some development...:thumbup:



esoxlucios said:


> One other concern I have, however, is the weight distribution: I assume that the water pump, intercooler, water lines, etc. all add good deal of weight up front. Might it be possible to relocate the pump and air-to-water radiator to the rear somewhere?
> 
> Also, there's a new technology out that's not quite ready for the consumer market, because of cost: copper nanoparticle fluid. If you can replace the water with a lighter oil-based material with copper nano-particles, you can save weight and also use much less fluid because of its superior conductive capabilities, and you would be first to market with the concept (of course, I get a piece of the intellectual property pie for posting the idea here).


Relocation is a possibility. We have relocated batteries, etc. on previous generations of the kit in the past. Thank you for the information! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The first handful of “production” EFR’s turbos have just arrived! It’s exciting that in the coming week the first EFR edition single turbo kits for the VR6 will begin to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Brake_Dust said:


> sweet :beer: do want


:beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of a mk1 TT with HPA turbo kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Here are a couple pictures of a mk1 TT with HPA turbo kit.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

people still make parts fot G60's =) so why not 1.8t's 225's and 180hp's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Lots of companies still make 1.8t parts as well. 

Just not us.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> ...this thing runs like a beast...Every time I drive this thing it puts a smile on my face...


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

I like your front bumper. Where do i get it? and it mouts the same way OEM does?
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> ...just finished the 1000 mile break in period, had the oil change and everything checked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

benocehcap said:


> I like your front bumper. Where do i get it? and it mouts the same way OEM does?
> thx


 I found the bumper on EBay for $300 or $400, it's made out of fiberglass and fits just like the stock one.

Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

aFOURstance said:


> ...AWIC design is very innovative and efficient...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

esoxlucios said:


> Didn't I just read somewhere that the 1.8 will be coming back into production for the model 2014 or 2015 year?


 VW's sold a 'new' 1.8t for many years. However, it shared nothing with the Mk1 TT's 1.8t. It's not even close to being similar. It's direct injected and chain driven. 

The 'new new' 1.8t is an EA888 gen 3 tsi direct injection motor. The turbo's manifold is water cooled and integrated into the cylinder head. Variations of the engine have up to 8 injectors (port & direct) vvt & valve lift, speed density, and electronic wastegates. It's a total mutant creature compared to the the 1.8t you're familiar with! 

Here's a drawing of the longitudinal version:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> I put 3000 miles on my car the first week I had it, and I must say that this setup is just awesome...Every time I drive this car it puts a smile on my face :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

slakr7555 said:


> :thumbup: :APPLAUSE: :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I need to make more $$$.
> 
> Anyone need a kidney?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> I cant wait to go turbo this year with yalls kit!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Budgeezer said:


> Up and running. So far car is running great.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

animated glitter said:


> Looks and sounds great... keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

carma said:


> More pics. Engine is rebuilt, turbo parts install almost complete. Looking at beginning of July as the completion date.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another red Mk4 R32 500+ HP build starting soon at our new shop...stay tuned for pics...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ask about our extended *Summer Savings Sale offerings* on our EFR Turbo Kits...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice. Got anything for the 1.8t ? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice. Got anything for the 1.8t ? opcorn:


Nope...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> cant wait for my set up!!!!! :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out our newly revised website at *www.hpamotorsport.com*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

